# Granny's PJ Setup Thread



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll let you guess what came in this box....






















I have to set it up on a ladder for the time being, just to decide on a screen size, then I'll ceiling mount it and build a proper screen. I'll be posting a few times tonight as I progress through this.

All I have to upload pics from is my cell phone, but once it's all done, I'll take pics with my camera and upload them from a different computer (I have no card reader).

I think I'm in for a long night, but it ought to be fun.:yay::T:jump::R:mooooh::heehee:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... I now see that you did in fact get it delivered today. Congrats :T

I look forward to your observations.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I was havig some doubts, but she showed up!

I got impatiant and started it up just sitting on my bed and threw a picture on the wall behind my equipment. Here is what I was rewarded with!










The cell phone has a tough time with this, so obviously the in room effect is much greater than the picture would suggest.

Now I'm off to the shop to grab a ladder to strap the pj to for screen size calibration (read I gotta see how big it'll go!)


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I got it up on a makeshift "stand" and stuck our other screen in the position I plan to use. I'm digging the picture. It's lookin pretty sweet. I havent playrd with the menues, but im told it may upconvert. I hoper so. (Anyone know?)

Here's a screenshot from my seated position.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

So, it looks like the folks on here are right. I had originally planned on having an image of between 72 and 84 inches. After setting it up and filling a 96" screen with beautious sharp detail, I've decided that the large scale setup looks amazing. I see no need to shrink it down. Now I'm off to buy a ceiling mount and if I'm ambitious tonight, I may hang it, but most likely tomorrow evening.

I watched a number of movies on it this weekend, and all but one were really great. Next is my collection of concert DVDs.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds like it's all working out for you. Any chance of some pics with a "non cell phone camera"? :bigsmile:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, my trip to Circuit City was a failure, they did not have the mount I needed even though the web site said they had two. I tried calling three times and nobody answered, so I just drove out there only to find that they have none. I tried to make them ship one express to my house, but it would still be 2-5 days, so I have to spend another $20 in gas to drive to another location and get a mount. I will not buy another thing from that place.

So given this set back, it'll be a couple days before I post good pics. The screen will still be the BOF 96'' from the other room, but I can easily fill that. 

I still need to figure out a system for routing cables and I have a lot to think about in the signal department.

I originally planned to use my receiver to switch component sources (DVD and from a VGA-Component cable connected to my computer). However, I've learned that I need HDMI to use upconversion on the dvd player, and I cant get my video card to output through the VGA port. (S-Video and DVI work, but I'm using DVI for my monitor). I also plan to upgrade my satillite service to HD, and I would like to pick up an HDDVD player. I'd also like to get a component cable for my PS2.

So if you're keeping track, I have at least three component devices and two DVI for an AVR with no HDMI and only two component inputs. As much as I loathe the idea, i think I need a switch box. Who has a suggestion for one of those?

Another issue is how to control my gear when it's behind the screen. I don't think it would be too hard to make a passive repeater with an old optical cable. Has anyone heard of that? The Harmony 880 has such a powerful emitter, that I can aim it at the wall behind the screen and it will work on the reciever by bouncing off the wall, then the screen and finally landing in the detector, but it's obviously not ideal, and doesn't work for the DVD player.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear you had a rough night with CC, I wish I could say I was surprised :rolleyesno:

This seems like a pretty good deal for an HDMI switcher and you could probably get a cheap RCA a/v switch for component video at radio shack or something. I'd be surprised if you saw a loss of pic quality through it.

Congrats on the pj!


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

wal-mart has a switcher for comp cable.. 23 dollars i think.

worked well for me


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

YourGrandma - 

1st let me say SWEEEEEET!!

I too just ordered a HD70 from Visual Apex today. I got it with the 1 year xtend lamp warrenty, 3 total years factory warrenty, $200 mail in rebate and dust cover. I opt'd the ceiling mount since I just ordered one. I only saved $10 , but if I only knew that your in need of one I would of given you the one that came w/ the PJ purchase. - But my bad.


Oh --- I got it all OTD shipped for 999.00 and then the $200 rebate. Not bad deal.


As for PJ mount; are you still looking for one??

If so, this is the one I got. It sweet! and universal.

Here get this one, I highly recommend it!

PMS Series Projector Ceiling Mount

http://www.mountdirect.com/PMS_Projector_Ceiling_Mount_p/pms.htm

==========================

Check what I got from UPS today:



















As for my HD70 - it's in route on the FedEx truck


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Get a powered HDMI switcher with a remote from monoprice.com - this is an excellent online store and they will save you a TON of money on cables. Hook up your HD deveices like your Dish HDDVR and HDDVD player to the switcher and you can use the remote to switch between. The ceiling mount get from mountdirect.com as I think someone suggested. I have an HD70 myself and use both of the items I recommended and the setup works well. For routing your cables, you can use a surface mounted fake beam or pillar and there is also some crown molding that has wire management designed into it for hiding your cables.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, you got a good deal on all that, Mike. I ended up spending $150 on an adjustable mount from CC. I As much as I detest that store, I had to get a mount and theyre the only ones that carry more than one. It works pretty well but it's not worth half what they charge for it. If I hadn't been in such a rush, I would have found that link very helpful. 

Now I just have to build a screen and find a place to put it when not in use, buy all the proper cables, and figure out a way to run them with out drilling holes in the sheetrock.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Something strange happened. I was checking my bulb hours and noticed that bright mode had some how been switched on. The first thing I did when I got it running was to shut that off. Does anyone know how it could have turned back on? Perhaps a default when power is disconnected?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If it is a default then it should say so in the manual.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

solarscreen said:


> Get a powered HDMI switcher with a remote from monoprice.com - this is an excellent online store and they will save you a TON of money on cables. Hook up your HD deveices like your Dish HDDVR and HDDVD player to the switcher and you can use the remote to switch between. The ceiling mount get from mountdirect.com as I think someone suggested. I have an HD70 myself and use both of the items I recommended and the setup works well. For routing your cables, you can use a surface mounted fake beam or pillar and there is also some crown molding that has wire management designed into it for hiding your cables.


I have a real stinker situation on this HDMI cable. 

See back when I owned my Z1 & my H31, I had already pre-wired all my cables from an outer wall (which was difficult!!) and I had to cut out a 8" x 8" hole in the sheet-rock wall because the wires would not go any further down (fishing it). At that time I had only wired S-Video and Component. I don't think I want to attempt to go up to the attic and attempt this again just for HDMI. I think I'll be fine w/ component. If I was to run anything HDMI I might just hook up temporarily an HDMI cable to a PS3 and put it on she shelf behind me (where the PJ would be ceiling mounted) and let the HDMI cable dangle. No-way.. not going over that again. That outter wall was a pain.
:wits-end:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, component will be fine at least for awhile longer but more and more technology is forcing signals to downrez to 480 when it is output over component. Satellite and cable are facing this in Feb when HBO and other premium channels force this issue and other HiDef players are also already doing this with dvds. Eventually, you may have to revisit running a digital line.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

yourgrandma said:


> Something strange happened. I was checking my bulb hours and noticed that bright mode had some how been switched on. The first thing I did when I got it running was to shut that off. Does anyone know how it could have turned back on? Perhaps a default when power is disconnected?


Mine did this to me also the first day I had it. I think it was a default setting for the Bright Mode and when I changed the lamp back to economy, the bright mode saved that setting. I haven't seen that happen since.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I was just starting to wonder why it was so loud. I'm glad I caught it before I wasted half my bulb life.

I'm getting a PS3 tomorrow or Tuesday, so I imagine a switch isn't too far off. I might just run the HDMI from the PS# with no switch for a while, but I'll probably need the switch in short order.


----------

